# East Harbor



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Anyone have a crappie/largemouth report from East Harbor the last day or two? Thinking of going up tomorrow. Thanks.


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

Drove by it today, didn’t see any boats and the water is pretty stained due to the weather earlier this week. This was like 5 minutes ago


----------



## dfischer (Apr 22, 2015)

Thanks for the update...appreciate it.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Any idea on water temps?


----------



## midoh39 (May 8, 2005)

No idea on temp, if you guys have a decent drive and want water conditions like clarity (maybe I’ll be a thermometer) I live a few minutes away and drive past the harbor to and from work.


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

I was up there Sunday, the water was stained but not horrible. Water was pretty much normal level and no boats. The air temp was 39 in Channel Grove, water temp.... cold.

The water temperature off Toledo is 44 degrees...off Cleveland 35
degrees and off Erie 32 degrees.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Anybody been out in harbor yet trying to get a idea in water temp in the harbor thx


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

puregreen said:


> Anybody been out in harbor yet trying to get a idea in water temp in the harbor thx


Well the rivers and lakes are all 40 or below and they aren’t hard so they are more than 32. Temp is going to fluctuate several degrees during the day but you won’t see any real change until overnight temps improve.


----------



## puregreen (May 23, 2009)

Thx looking for a temp if anyone was on the harbor


----------

